# Burton Cartel vs Burton Genesis (Re:Flex)



## SMike (Feb 3, 2015)

So I'm having a tough time making a decision between the 2015 Cartel bindings and the Genesis bindings.

I've read that the Cartel's are a bit stiffer and better for charging, while the Genesis are more form-fitting and forgiving in terms of lateral movement etc.

Also, there is a fair price difference between the two, with the Genesis coming in at around $60 more expensive - is that any kind of reflection in ride quality or is is because the Genesis are so unique? Of course, I know the Cartels are amazing award-winning bindings, so for the Genesis to be more pricey might mean something?

My biggest problem is identifying my ride style; I'm a big fan of charging down steeps real hard and fast, but I also love playful weaving through trees and stuff like that. I don't want to sacrifice those charging capabilities with the Genesis, but I don't want to sacrifice the playfulness of a more flexible binding if I go with the Cartels.

Lastly, (and I know this is kind of dumb and it doesn't hold too much weight in the debate) I'm not a huge fan of the Cartel's color schemes. I like bright, in your face bindings like the Phoenix Genesis, but I wouldn't mind having bindings that match my board (I have a 156 Custom Flying V with the yellow/blue deck, and the Cartels I would buy are a similar yellow/blue scheme). 

Thanks for the help, I appreciate anything I can get. I know no matter which bindings I choose I'll be satisfied - Burton is not so quick to fall short.



[Edit]: Hey thanks everybody for the responses, I think I've made my decision. The input was definitely a help.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

tech tax doesn't always mean better


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

The Cartels are playful enough as well, you won't feel limited there. But for a Custom FV, the Genesis should also provide more than enough response. Based on cost, go Cartel. If you really prefer the look of the genesis, pay more and go that way. I haven't used them but everyone says they're the most comfortable, so there's that.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Either or will be ok for you. I don't think you will notice any major differences between the two. 

As a matter of fact, you may also want to look at the Missions.


----------



## beastcoast (Mar 23, 2015)

Personally i love the Genesis ankle straps. I find them to be the best. I have a pair of 2015 Malavitas with the winged highback and seperately bought Genesis ankle straps. thats just me though. i think your good with either. To top it off both have the new double take straps. Impossible to strip those fuckers. Best thing Burton has made yet


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Cartel LTD is prob the best option.


----------



## beastcoast (Mar 23, 2015)

I'd get Malavitas over both. They offer more "all mountain" versatility. Stiffness of 6 whice is the same a Genesis. The Cartels claim a stiffness of 7 so buttering around or being playful would be less practical in them. My Malavitas with the wing are the best I've ever used. 99% of the time I ride in the glades and have never had a better binding for it.


----------

